

Scientists Create a Form of Pre-Life - Sandman
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/06/tpna/

======
netsp
I wonder what kind of result is more interesting. Creating something that can
be defined as life that is how it happened naturally or something that can be
defined as life isn't how we did it.

